# Hello Everyone



## mr.producer (Apr 14, 2006)

Just registered, thought I would say hello to everyone !

Mike


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello there Mr. Producer. Welcome to Control Booth!!


----------



## Radman (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello! Squamish? I hear theres some good outdoorsy rock climbing there, maybe a different Squamish though...

Anyways, welcome to CB!


----------



## mr.producer (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya it is the same squamish !

=) very out doorsy in all aspects

Mike


----------



## Inaki2 (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Radman (Apr 15, 2006)

mr.producer said:


> Ya it is the same squamish !
> 
> =) very out doorsy in all aspects
> 
> Mike


Sweet. I heard about it in a Petzl video actually. Roctrip or whatever in Squamish. It was pretty cool.


----------



## CHScrew (Apr 15, 2006)

welcome to CB.


----------



## wemeck (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome!!! Hope to see you around the forums.


----------

